# Color choice??



## ed4copies (Apr 30, 2010)

For those who use acrylics and other commercial resins, what are (multiple answers are allowed) the colors that you would like to see available, but can't find?

Background: we always found purple to be the most popular color at shows, but there are quite a few purple blanks available.  So, if exotics were to have a color(s) made, would it be purple???  Or are there other avenues we should explore?  

All comments are welcome


----------



## snyiper (Apr 30, 2010)

I think any Patriotic theme  (Red white blue) would be a good one or a Camo one for those shell guys!!! Any possibility of Faux antler?


----------



## Chasper (Apr 30, 2010)

Some colors I would like to see:
1.  Fench Lavander, it is the color of real lavender plant blossoms, a bold reddish purple, not the pastel version of purple that is more often described as lavender.
2.  Reddish Orange.  The nail polish I've been using to tint resin this color is called Tequila Sunrise.
3.  Fuchia or magenta, which are pinks with an attitude and no hint of softness.

The other look that I would like to find more of is two bold colors combined; green/blue, green/purple, blue/purple, orange/green, red/blue, pink/purple, etc.  Always with both colors at the same hue.


----------



## ed4copies (Apr 30, 2010)

Gerry,

A well written answer, as usual.  For those who are answering "black and other", it will  ONLY be useful if you comment.  I have no way of reading your mind to explain what you would like to see.

Glenn,

Thanks!!!  Actually, we have a prototype of a nice "America" blank which we expect to pursue.

"faux antler"?  You want white (alt bone), off-white (alt ivory), dirty white with some red in it (none that I know of) or some other description (a picture is worth a thousand words!)
I'll pursue it, but I would like to know where I am aiming, if possible.

Thanks!!


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Apr 30, 2010)

Cream swirl, light brown swirled with cream some what of a coffee with cream color, a solid burgandy, and a pearl black.


----------



## mbroberg (Apr 30, 2010)

I've been able to find most anything I have wanted to find.  But some of the more difficult combinations are team sport colors.  (of course, they could not be marketed as such)  I'd like the colors bold and vibrant.  Purple/yellow for Vikings.  Orange/brown for the Browns, Maze & Blue for Michigan and of course, Scarlet and Gray for the Buckeyes.


----------



## ed4copies (Apr 30, 2010)

Roy,

Can you explain "solid" burgundy??  No pearl??  Did you use the madreperlato burgundy (before I ran out)?   Should I reorder it??

Thanks for your answer, sorry to be persistent, but each color represents over a grand in expense, I'd rather not be wrong.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Apr 30, 2010)

Ed, realizing that most want vibrant colors so economics come into play for you, what I was referring to in Burgundy was just a nice plane Burgundy that wouldn't clash with the components, no pearl but something that a Visconte, Newman or Omas would use with a slight swirl of darker Burgundy or black.


----------



## ed4copies (Apr 30, 2010)

Thank you Roy!!!  That is EXCELLENT direction, I will pursue the possibility.


----------



## ed4copies (Apr 30, 2010)

mbroberg said:


> I've been able to find most anything I have wanted to find.  But some of the more difficult combinations are team sport colors.  (of course, they could not be marketed as such)  I'd like the colors bold and vibrant.  Purple/yellow for Vikings.  Orange/brown for the Browns, Maze & Blue for Michigan and of course, Scarlet and Gray for the Buckeyes.




Mike,  Someday we will pursue the "team sports" concept.  but it won't be part of this project due to the cost per color and relatively large minimum order.


----------



## Mark (Apr 30, 2010)

When I voted black or other, I had in mind the Black:
with Bright Orange swirl
with a Pearl swirl
with Blue Swirl 
with a Red swirl
That kind of thing. A real crisp swirl.
If not a swirl, some have referred to it as a thread (of color).

They are available (sometimes), but not consistently. The Lava blank from WC comes to mind. It has a real crisp orange that runs through it. They used to have one they called Lightening. Black with a yellow thread. I don't know that I've seen it recently.
Just my $.02


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Apr 30, 2010)

Madraperletto purple was a wonderful pen blank - I'd like to see more like that...

I'd love to see navy blue pearlescent, or other dark shimmery blues...I tend toward the rich, vibrant, bold colours - so anything that pops (i.e. not pastel) works for me.  

There's a blank called 'Denim' that I loved, but I haven't found it recently....dark black and purple swirls...essentially, I like the ones that change colour as you turn them, so that one is enticed to hold the pen and look at it in different lights...


----------



## Russianwolf (Apr 30, 2010)

ed4copies said:


> So, if exotics were to have a color(s) made, would it be purple???


 You're outsourcing Dawn's job??????? How could you. 

I like lots of colors, the more vibrant the better usually. I can tell you I was always disappointed with the Gecko blank from WPP. It looked great raw, but once it was turned down to pen size with the hole in it, the color was too lite. Now I know that this isn't an issue with Dawn's blanks, heck, even the shavings have enough color in them to look nice. But that is the one issue I've had with some blanks, color saturation being too low and it not looking like the color you started with.


----------



## skiprat (Apr 30, 2010)

I'd like to see Dawn do her magic and make something very similar to that Bakelite pen that Roy recently showed and was eventually much lighter as he turned the old crud off. Sort of creamy with brown streaks / swirls.
That was very cool. Should be a piece of cake for the old girl:biggrin::wink:


----------



## Lawrence Witter (Apr 30, 2010)

Ed,

My response included red, dark brown, dark green and black. Looks like a pattern is developing, doesn't it? Traditional colors in traditional patterns that mimic vintage cellulose & resin. My favorites include Amber Polyresin, Blood Red Polyresin, Black Pearl, Burgundy Wine, Golden Ruby, Nebula Mist, Storm Cloud, Golden Dawn, Tanzanite Twist and Golden Glow Catalin. Again, I sense a pattern developing.

One reason I order from Exotic Blanks is that you ask us, the customer, what we want, need, yearn for, etc.

Thanks,

L Witter


----------



## ed4copies (Apr 30, 2010)

*ALERT---Advertisement----ALERT*



Russianwolf said:


> You're outsourcing Dawn's job??????? How could you.
> 
> I like lots of colors, the more vibrant the better usually. I can tell you I was always disappointed with the Gecko blank from WPP. *It looked great raw, but once it was turned down to pen size with the hole in it, the color was too lite.* Now I know that this isn't an issue with Dawn's blanks, heck, even the shavings have enough color in them to look nice. But that is the one issue I've had with some blanks, color saturation being too low and it not looking like the color you started with.



Mike,

We will be having these made in Italy, NOT China or Taiwan.  The factory also makes the material for C. Stewart, and other European pen "biggies".  Like the madreperlatos, these will be fairly opaque, but still vibrant, deep colors.

Roy's idea takes us in the direction we are hoping to aim---mimic high end colors with a high end manufacturer to help you make high end pens.  We really don't want to compete in the $2 pen blank market.  As there are more and more pen makers, you will run into each other at shows.  I was always perceived by customers as the "expert", because my materials were only available from me.   That's our target "pen-maker" in this project.


----------



## David Keller (Apr 30, 2010)

I'm looking forward to seeing what you decide.  I personally favor the more simplistic, subdued resins...  Tone on tone colors with swirl and pearl.  I, too, would like to see something like the bakelite from which Roy made such beautiful pens.  I also like rich colors(navy, burgundy, hunter green, etc) with a little metallic swirl.  I'm not a high volume pen maker, so my opinion probably matters very little.


----------



## ed4copies (Apr 30, 2010)

I don't see this as a high volume purchase.

Appears I will get enough to make a couple hundred pens.  Exotics has enough "discriminating" customers that I think I can move the numbers involved.  At least, I am willing to try a couple and see if I fall flat on my a$$.  But, if there seems to be any consensus on color, why not use that as a starting point???


----------



## hunter-27 (Apr 30, 2010)

voted, the darker green pearly colors have always appealed to me but i don't see ithem often so might just be me.


----------



## alphageek (Apr 30, 2010)

Ed,  my votes for black.... What I'd personally really love to see is a black that compliments/looks like your wedding white.   I'd want it to be REALLY a true black, but have some kind of swirl.  I would like a black to compliment the wedding white... The straight blacks are classy, but I'd really like to have that pearl in it.


----------



## NewLondon88 (Apr 30, 2010)

I've always preferred classic black, white, bone type colors. 
Classic looks.


----------



## jttheclockman (May 2, 2010)

Ed

I have mentioned this before. I am looking for a real pearlized black to go with the snow white pearled blank I had shown before. I am into any pearled looking colors but high on my list beside black would be green and then blue and the maroon.  The ice blanks are close but too fake looking. The celoplast rods are probably closer in color choices.


----------



## ldb2000 (May 2, 2010)

I chose Black/other . I would love to see a Black Crushed Velvet , Red and a brighter Blue as well . As you know I love that stuff but not everyone did or they wouldn't have stopped making it .


----------



## Jim15 (May 2, 2010)

I voted for the red as I really like the red madreperlato pen I made.


----------



## ed4copies (May 2, 2010)

Thank-you to everyone who has responded to the survey, and an even greater thanks to those who commented.

I WILL be pursuing this.  To give you a "reasonable expectation timetable", the leadtime is about 30 days in the factory (yes, I have done this before, this is a real number).  Then, shipping from Italy to the distributor in Britain, then packaging, adding more product to get to economical shipping weight (250 pounds) and then shipping to USA and delivery to me.  Overall, about sixty days from the time I place the order it will arrive at Exotics.

So, continue to comment!!  I have a shipment, that was delayed by the volcano, which will be here soon.  It includes three new colors.

We will announce them, when they are available.  This project will start to be delivered just before Europe's "Holiday" in all of August.

At least that's my target!!

So, I have about a week to accumulate YOUR thoughts and determine what we will be doing.


----------



## thewishman (May 2, 2010)

mbroberg said:


> Maze & Blue for Michigan



Mike, Mike, Mike. May the smell of a thousand locker rooms infest your automobile!

Hope your mentioning of that color combo does not make it back to your FOP Lodge.:beat-up:


----------



## ed4copies (May 2, 2010)

thewishman said:


> Mike, Mike, Mike. May the smell of a thousand locker rooms infest your automobile!:beat-up:


ICK!


----------



## NewLondon88 (May 2, 2010)

ed4copies said:


> So, continue to comment!!  I have a shipment, that was delayed by the volcano, which will be here soon.  It includes three new colors.



Cause and Effect?


----------



## Displaced Canadian (May 2, 2010)

Someone said that they wanted lava blanks.


----------



## Displaced Canadian (May 2, 2010)

I would like to see dark vibrant colors. To me dark says classy. Maybe 2 dark with a few spots of a light color mixed in. In short the kind of blank that you really have to pick up and look at to see all that is going on.


----------



## mbroberg (May 4, 2010)

thewishman said:


> Mike, Mike, Mike. May the smell of a thousand locker rooms infest your automobile!
> 
> Hope your mentioning of that color combo does not make it back to your FOP Lodge.:beat-up:



You've obviously never been in my car .  If the meeting being planned up in Northern Ohio comes together I will drive:devil:.


----------



## Caden_Hrabak (May 7, 2010)

i would like to see a really pearly red that has alot of depth
same thing with a blue i like a very deep dark blue


----------



## avbill (May 10, 2010)

Ed,  I sell brown - tone 6 to 1 to any other color.  All other color are about the same 

Now I would prefer different colors tones in the gossamer red style in blue, brown, green, purple,


----------



## nava1uni (May 11, 2010)

I would like to see blanks that look like the Italian rod that Parker and Sheafer used to make their pens; a deep rich red and green with black.


----------

